# Marine Aquariums > Marine Fish >  Edward The Mantis

## Anne

Strange creature  :Smile:      Hes just taken up residence in my nano....

----------


## Anne

Edward....Scissor Hands  hahahaha

----------


## plankton

i love him hes so cool, great colours 

you've got to love the eyes on him

get a crab in there anne and sit back and watch  :lol:

----------


## Nicky M

Did you buy him or did he come with your rock?

They have one for sale in the leyland fish shop and it facinates me. Part of me thinks they're pretty, but I do have knightmares about them after watching clips of them on youtube!

After seeing one leg of my mystery clicker I'm now 90% certain I don't have a mantis (thank god), it's proably a pistol.

----------


## Anne

Nicky .... I bought him, ive been on the lookout for one since I saw one in a Manchester fishy shop

Its an amazing little creature

Er the bad news is...I think I have another one in the reef tank....ive lost another fish my yellow mimic surgeon, just dissapeared into thin air !!!

I have moved a few rocks coz I need to find the 'clicking rock;

*waits* for Gary to tell me off for putting hands in tank hahahaha

----------

